# All of this for around $4000....so what then?



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

When I have time in the next few days, I think I will actually pull the trigger and research the title. A fellow member and I are discussing the possibilities. 

Imagine the wine cellar in the basements. Cool year round.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

That would be the coolest house ever.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Dusting might be an issue.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

The penthouse could be the annual meeting place for CT members with over 1000 posts. 







We could let Robie run the wine celler.:laughing:


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 22, 2008)

I saw one turned into a rock climbing park.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i've done site prep/utilities on half a dozen of those. it appears to me, the ones here anyway...are all slip formed, appears they have quite a few vertical bars, but few, if any horizontals? i wonder how that would affect a load from the top of the structure? bear in mind, i was never up on top during the pour, watched it from the ground. that was my observation anyway.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I climbed a little ways up the inside one here in oklahoma city. There were kids climbing the inside and outside almost to the top, geeez. Their dad was with them encouraging them on. I cant go more than 30 or 40 feet myself. My brother in law went up to about 60 feet on the inside. Scared the crap out of me since I held the rope to lower him down.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

penthouse post and counting, save me a window seat!


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Joasis, are all the cylinders open or which ones are full cylinders and which ones are not? Do you understand my question? I kind of confused myself.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

If you drew a set of circles, connecting, you would have "voids" between the circles. In these grain elevators, these are used as storage bins also....like if the large tanks are 20k bushels, the inner tanks are like 6000 bushels or so, and of course, machinery chases. 

I posed the question to an engineer about viability of the idea, and put in the formal request today for a price to buy and reduction in property tax until something is done with it.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Now that's a man cave if I ever saw one :thumbup:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

So how did they slip form them so close together? They slip formed some really tall stacks at a power plant here a few years ago. They weren't touching though.


----------



## sancho (Apr 3, 2010)

Bar and Grill, one side can be the bar the other side the grill


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Personally I find it disgusting that a local govt can sieze ones property for 'back taxes'

You as a home owner/property owner are responsible for all upkeep and maintnence on said property, and is something happens, where you cant pay the taxes, the local govt can 'sieze it'

If they can seize it, you dont actually own it.


----------



## sancho (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to Obamaville take from the working and give to the nonproductive


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

CarrPainting said:


> Personally I find it disgusting that a local govt can sieze ones property for 'back taxes'
> 
> You as a home owner/property owner are responsible for all upkeep and maintnence on said property, and is something happens, where you cant pay the taxes, the local govt can 'sieze it'
> 
> If they can seize it, you dont actually own it.


So....you wait until a kid breaks in and falls to his death, because the company that owned the property went broke and no longer has the ability to maintain the premise? 

I have a problem with private, residential property taxes. I think one paid for, you should own it free and clear, but businesses? 

So what do you think should be done here? Let a bankrupt company sell the asset? (no one showed for the auction)....or what?


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

I have worked on quite a few of those, both the basic ones such as you posted a picture of, and a few feed mills that are more processing oriented, than storage oriented.

If they get built correctly they are a very stout stucture. Imagine though, if the rebar were towards an edge and started rusting and you had to cut out rust and patch, the labor on these is a bit more work. And so....... I would want to inspect it well before buying. I would want to make sure that you could use it for what you wanted.

These are prone to explosion, due to dust, and so there are prescribed methods of cleaning, cutting, etc which you would have to comply. You would have to understand that stuff and possibly comply. At what point they would no longer consider it a grain elevator, at which you would no longer have to comply, I do not know.

The view is awesome from on top of these. It is possible that you could cut in a patio door here and there and have penthouse apartments. The interior generally has areas for grain distribution, and so there is pobably room for an elevator. Indeed, I have installed a manlift in one; just enough room for like 2 people; maybe a 4x6 shaft, tops, then 2 rails. Some may have a machinery hoist. Dunno.

If you think about the amount of force that gets applied to the walls when they are full, there is more at the bottom than at the top. Therefore, there is heavier steel at the bottom and at tighter centers. The tops don't have so much; like 4 bar at 12 inch centers horizontal. The verticals tended to remain the same centering all the way up; just different size bar. There was a ton of steel in the apexes where walls intersect. 

Here's an idea for ya; restaurant, and brewery. You could also have a penthouse and it could even be feasible to have a pool on top.

You could also get funding for an approved public tornado safe area.

You could own your own drive in theater; show em on the side of the building and it would be a hell of a good zip line bungee cord jump off point.

Have fun.

.....by the way...... the forms for these were really pretty interesting to build, if you can possibly try to imagine what they would have to look like, how rigid they would have to be to withstand the forces of jacking, carrying the weight, bringing up the steel and mud and the effect of drag of the walls as the forms were lifted off of the mud.

The principle is that as concrete begins to set up it will support it's own weight, at which there is a point which the forms (which are all tied together and move[in theory] as one piece) all raise up, which laves open form and after a few jacks there is room in the form for another pour of mud. Horizontal steel might be placed every 6 inches, and at the bottom we may have had inside and outside horizontal steel as well as a vertical center steel. as the mud set, you kept jacking.
One can imagine that depending upon how the sun was hitting the concrete the mud might set unevenly, causing more drag on one side than the other. Likewise, a cold windy night would retard the setting on the colder, windier side, so a "jackman" had to negotiate the uneven setting of the concrete. Unfortunately, the carpentry and quality of the work would come into play, as some poorly built forms might not "slip" as easily as other forms set in place right next to them, and so there could be differing coefficients of drag. 

If you would jack too slow..... the forms could stick, and every ticking moment the forms did not break loose meant the concrete would set and bond to the forms. If you jacked too fast, or a section of wall had an area of mud that had not set, or some over ardent person running a concrete vibrator paused too long..... you could lose a wall section. Not fun, in the middle of the night, 100 foot up in the air, during a rainstorm. : )

It was a lot of fun, a lot of work and an interesting way to see the country.

willy


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Google 
"Quaker Square Inn" and you can see a large complex of these silos that was turned into a hotel back in the late 70's early 80's.

formerly Quaker Oats silos in Akron, Ohio.

My new bride and I stayed there the night of our wedding in '84 and it was a bit awkward for me as I couldn't get my blushing bride cornered in a round room, LOL

stephen


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Joasis said:


> I am thinking they used a hoist and skip buckets, but I never thought to ask....I know they didn't whistle up a pump like we do now. :laughing:


I was asking my dad about these again the other day. The old ones when built had a boom over the edge operated by a hoist on the ground , this is also the way you got up and down was in the cememt bucket. Cement was hoisted up then dumped into two wheeled buggies then poured into the sides. the concrete was mixed in a skip mixer with just a tractor with a loader on it. not figured out like today, maybe that is why some of the old concrete was good stuff:thumbsup:

the slip forms had all thread rod poured right in the wall and as you pulled things up more rod was add. . By the time they got done on top they poured the lid. Then the fun part cables where dropped down through holes in the deck which you then put wood planks on in order to strip out the deck material. , bare in mind this was 100 ft up no saftey lines or anything. My dad said it was pretty scary doing that when you dropped the lumber down and heard it hit the ground. Once they started pouring there was no stopping for rain or anything

Also the main boss would tell them how many turns to do on the rods to keep every thing straight. 

Hope this extra information interesting.


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

> These are prone to explosion, due to dust


We had one explode here maybe a year or so ago. Two of the silo roofs actually blew off and blew a hole in the side of one of those silos. I guess a conveyor belt caught fire and then ignited the grain dust.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

KAP said:


> Indoor bungee jumping with walls painted fluorescent colors so it seems they are falling faster and deeper than they really are... like they are falling to the center of the earth, and then the floor lights up with a big STOP sign...


Or just turn the lights out as soon as they jump.:laughing:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

TimelessQuality said:


> You didn't mention that it's 'catty-corner from the Cow Palace':thumbup:
> 
> I'm kinda surprised they published the bid.... 'course I'm surprised that a county commissioner has been mowing it too:laughing:


This is small town America. The "Cow Palace" is the local name for the Hennessey/Dover Community Building, which is a building that hosts stock shows, and has indoor facilities for parties and dances. Rented out virtually every weekend. The County Commissioner can do anything he wants with his time, since running a mower is not part of his duties, he is letting them know he really wants to be shed of the responsibility of taking care of the property.


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2007)

Congratulations, glad to see someone saving small town America. Good luck.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Sold today for $25,500, and here is a picture that I took last week from the inside....the reason it was condemned. Looking up through the manlift beltway, looking down at the flooded basement, and one of the driveways. We may have dodged the bullet. I bid it to $10,500.....and glad I wasn't the last bidder. :thumbsup:


----------



## TorontoPlumbers (Jul 23, 2012)

You could turn it into a club that'd really be awesome hah!


----------

